# Unterschied zwischen ATX und E-ATX



## Cheese (27. September 2004)

Hallo Leute,

will mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenbauen und hab mir dafür auch schon ein Gehäuse ausgesucht, welches mir die Möglichkeit bietet, 6 Festplatten unterzubringen (Was für mich wichtig ist), außerdem hat es ne Lüftersteuerung und 7 eingebaute Lüfter...

Hab nur leider heute gesehen, dass dieses Gehäuse ein E-ATX-Gehäuse ist, nur leider kann ich mit dem Begriff nix anfangen und möchte wissen, welcher Unterschied zwischen ATX und E-ATX ist und ob ich ein normales ATX-Board auch in dieses Gehäuse "pflanzen" kann oder ob die Bohrungen, etc... nicht stimmen?

Danke für eure Hilfe,
Gruß Cheese


----------



## Mbnightmare (27. September 2004)

Schau mal auf diesen Link http://www.supportnet.de/discussion/listmessages.asp?autoid=161467. Am besten ist bei sowas mal  zu benutzen. Da findet man eigentlich immer was.


----------



## Cheese (27. September 2004)

Sorry, aber in Google hab ich ned wirklich was gefunden und der Link oben ist auch ned grad aussagekräftig... Also ich werd da nicht schlau draus....


----------



## Tobias K. (27. September 2004)

moin


Ich kann nicht glauben das du richtig gesucht hast!
Ich hab einfach "was ist e-atx" eingegeben und prompt die Antwort erhalten!
Und wo das PRoblem bei dem Link von Mbnightmare ist weiss ich auch nicht.
Aber egal.


Ja ein E-ATX board passt in ein ATX Gehäuse. E-ATX Borads sind für 2 CPUs ausgelegt, wofür man dann wahrscheinlich auch ein stärkeres Netzteil braucht!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Cheese (27. September 2004)

Ok, damit kann ich drauf schließen, dass man auch ATX-Boards in E-ATX-Gehäuse bauen kann.... Brauch eigentlich ja nur ein besseres Gehäuse für normalen Inhalt....


----------

